# Unknown insignia



## larry Strong (31 Jan 2016)

Hi

Anyone recognize this?


Thanks
Larry


----------



## Michael OLeary (31 Jan 2016)

Possibly an early Canadian Corps of Commissionaires shoulder title. Asking here might get you a definitive answer: http://www.britishbadgeforum.com/forums/index.php


----------



## mariomike (31 Jan 2016)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Possibly an early Canadian Corps of Commissionaires shoulder title.



Is the first letter a C or a G?

I can't open the image, but there was a discussion of,

WW1 Australian Guard Concentration Camp Badge 
http://www.britishbadgeforum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37373


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (31 Jan 2016)

Actually Michael, the first letter is a "G", not a third "C".

I believe (but I could be wrong, as its been a long time since I visited the Coast Guard station in Quebec city, where they had a display case) that this is a French version of the WWII shoulder badges that the Canadian Coast Guard officers doing port inspection duties wore on their battle dress. GCC stands for "Garde Cotière Canadianenne".


----------



## larry Strong (31 Jan 2016)

Thanks for the help everyone.

It appears that it is Australian.

https://www.awm.gov.au/collection/REL30354/
http://www.migrationheritage.nsw.gov.au/exhibition/enemyathome/holsworthy-internment-camp/



Learned something new today.

Again, "Many Thanks"



Cheers
Larry


----------



## Sigs Pig (31 Jan 2016)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Anyone recognize this?
> 
> ...



Hi Larry

Just wondering about some history on the object? You know, "the five W's" on your request.
Might be interesting to some.

Thx
ME


----------



## larry Strong (31 Jan 2016)

Sigs Pig said:
			
		

> Hi Larry
> 
> Just wondering about some history on the object? You know, "the five W's" on your request.
> Might be interesting to some.
> ...



Sorry I was trying to ID the badge for someone on a different forum. "Canada" came up in the discussion so I posted here.....

The link to the OP
http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=220131


Cheers
Larry


----------

